# historiallinen - sosiaalinen



## Jagorr

Hei! Tietäisikö joku etymologisesta tai äänioppillisesta syystä siihen, että sanalla _sosiaalinen _on vain yksi _l, _kuin taas näitä on kaksi sanoissa _historiallinen, kielellinen _(tai myös kaksi _t_-tä sanassa _psykopaa*tt*inen_) ?
Tekisitkö joskus virheen tässä sanassa (tai muussa, jossa pitää kitjoittaa kaksi _l-_tä_/t_-tä)?


----------



## Armas

Sanassa sosiaalinen l kuuluu vartaloon (sosiaali- + -inen ymmärtääkseni).
Psykopaattinen ja muut vastaavat sanat kirjoitetaan luullakseni aina kahdella t:llä: demokratia - demokraattinen, matematiikka - matemaattinen, diplomatia - diplomaattinen, politiikka - poliittinen, erotiikka - eroottinen jne. Vrt. sanojen ääntämykseen ruotsissa/saksassa: matema*tik*/Mathema*tik* -> matematiikka, mate*ma*tisk/mathe*ma*tisch -> matemaattinen.


----------



## Mats Norberg

Jagorr said:


> Hei! Tietäisikö joku etymologisesta tai äänioppillisesta syystä siihen, että sanalla _sosiaalinen _on vain yksi _l, _kuin taas näitä on kaksi sanoissa _historiallinen, kielellinen _(tai myös kaksi _t_-tä sanassa _psykopaa*tt*inen_) ?
> Tekisitkö joskus virheen tässä sanassa (tai muussa, jossa pitää kitjoittaa kaksi _l-_tä_/t_-tä)?


Okay I take this in English if you doesn't have something about it.
There is a derivational suffix -llinen used to derive adjectives from nouns. For instance

vaara (danger) +llinen => vaarallinen (dangerous)
suru (sorrow) + llinen => surullinen (sad)
tosi (truth) +llinen => todellinen (real)
lapsi (child) +llinen => lapsellinen  (childish)
vallankomous (revolution) + llinen => vallankomouksellinen (revolutionary)
historia (history) +llinen => historiallinen (historical)
ystävä (friend) +llinen => ystävällinen (friendly)
täysi (full) +llinen => täydellinen (perfect, complete)
usko (faith) +llinen => uskollinen (faithful)
rikos (crime) +llinen => rikollinen (criminal)

In some cases (rikollinen) the -llinen derivative may be a noun but it's usually an adjective.
Now take sosiaalinen. It's NOT a -llinen derivative!! It's derived directly from the foreign word social by adding the suffix -inen (and changing c to s because c really doesn't exist in finnish). Many foreign nouns gives rise to finnish words by adding -inen or just -i or some othe vowel, not just those ending in -l. (sexualitet => sexualitetti, demokrati => demokratia, politik => politiikka, senilitet => senilitetti, president => presidentti, normal => normaali …)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Vallankomous, vallankomouksellinen _ and _sexualitetti _are not Finnish words. The correct words are _vallankumous, vallankumouksellinen _and _seksualiteetti. _

GOM


----------



## Mats Norberg

Mats Norberg said:


> Okay I take this in English if you doesn't have something about it.
> There is a derivational suffix -llinen used to derive adjectives from nouns. For instance
> 
> vaara (danger) +llinen => vaarallinen (dangerous)
> suru (sorrow) + llinen => surullinen (sad)
> tosi (truth) +llinen => todellinen (real)
> lapsi (child) +llinen => lapsellinen  (childish)
> vallankumous (revolution) + llinen => vallankumouksellinen (revolutionary)
> historia (history) +llinen => historiallinen (historical)
> ystävä (friend) +llinen => ystävällinen (friendly)
> täysi (full) +llinen => täydellinen (perfect, complete)
> usko (faith) +llinen => uskollinen (faithful)
> rikos (crime) +llinen => rikollinen (criminal)
> 
> In some cases (rikollinen) the -llinen derivative may be a noun but it's usually an adjective.
> Now take sosiaalinen. It's NOT a -llinen derivative!! It's derived directly from the foreign word social by adding the suffix -inen (and changing c to s because c really doesn't exist in finnish). Many foreign nouns gives rise to finnish words by adding -inen or just -i or some othe vowel, not just those ending in -l. (sexualitet => sexualiteetti, demokrati => demokratia, politik => politiikka, senilitet => senilitetti, president => presidentti, normal => normaali …)


----------



## Mats Norberg

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Vallankomous, vallankomouksellinen _ and _sexualitetti _are not Finnish words. The correct words are _vallankumous, vallankumouksellinen _and _seksualiteetti. _
> 
> GOM


I've edited it!
There's extremely easy that some misspellings creep up when typing on a keyboard. It happens in my own native tongue too.


----------



## Mats Norberg

Mats Norberg said:


> Okay I take this in English if you doesn't have something about it.
> There is a derivational suffix -llinen used to derive adjectives from nouns. For instance
> 
> vaara (danger) +llinen => vaarallinen (dangerous)
> suru (sorrow) + llinen => surullinen (sad)
> tosi (truth) +llinen => todellinen (real)
> lapsi (child) +llinen => lapsellinen  (childish)
> vallankomous (revolution) + llinen => vallankomouksellinen (revolutionary)
> historia (history) +llinen => historiallinen (historical)
> ystävä (friend) +llinen => ystävällinen (friendly)
> täysi (full) +llinen => täydellinen (perfect, complete)
> usko (faith) +llinen => uskollinen (faithful)
> rikos (crime) +llinen => rikollinen (criminal)
> 
> In some cases (rikollinen) the -llinen derivative may be a noun but it's usually an adjective.
> Now take sosiaalinen. It's NOT a -llinen derivative!! It's derived directly from the foreign word social by adding the suffix -inen (and changing c to s because c really doesn't exist in finnish). Many foreign nouns gives rise to finnish words by adding -inen or just -i or some othe vowel, not just those ending in -l. (sexualitet => seksualitetti, demokrati => demokratia, politik => politiikka, senilitet => senilitetti, president => presidentti, normal => normaali …)


----------

